

Anonymous Vows to Strike Israel with ‘Electronic Holocaust’ - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/anonymous-vows-to-strike-israel-with-electronic-holocaust/

======
amitport
"AnonGhost, a group -that is said- to be affiliated with the global hacking
group Anonymous"

